# Equipment for Carrying a Person



## gooddoogles (Feb 15, 2011)

I know this is not really an EMS question, but I'm hoping someone out there can help me out.  My 8-year-old daughter has cerebral palsy and can only walk short distances.  I would really like to take her hiking with me.

I'm wondering whether anyone has any ideas for equipment that would be suitable for carrying a person, in this case, a child.  I was thinking perhaps there was some kind of frame pack that would allow you to carry a person on your back.

Have any of you seen or heard of such a thing?

Do you have any recommendations for me?  If so, please email me at gooddoogles AT yahoo.com

Thanks,
Steve Crampton
Bainbridge Island, WA


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 15, 2011)

My ex GF has a child with CP and she carries her child using a sling that sounds like what you need. I'm sorry I don't know what it is called but I will try and find out for you. I know it is a product she ordered online. It is made of cloth and wraps around her shoulders and waist kind of like a big bandana. You might look at sites that carry Bolivian items as I saw local Bolivian women carrying their children in the same type of sling when I visited there a few years back. Wish I could be more help.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 15, 2011)

Try this link. I just glanced at it but it has a picture of exactly what I was referring to.

http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-carry-your-baby-African-style/


----------



## 82nd medic (Apr 4, 2011)

The current MOLLE packs used by the army are pretty strong and if you have a couple of holes added in it could accommodate a child. 
Just my 2 cents... Or find a way to attach a full body harness to a rucksack frame


----------

